# Need "Chateau Orleans" NOLA week 12 rental 3/23/18-3/30/18 ASAP



## robin6812 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi, 
****Calling all week #12 owners at Chateau Orleans in NOLA****

We are owners at Chateau Orleans but are wanting to rent an entire-extra week this year. 
Looking for anyone not using their week 12 @ Chateau Orleans in NOLA which is 3/23/18-3/30/18. I would much rather pay an actual owner the amount than pay Chateau Orleans, who takes a cut. Cannot do an exchange since our unit will be used for our assigned week this year. But I do have the $$ that I would normally pay to Chateau Orleans directly that someone could use to cover their yearly fees. I see it as a win / win for both of us. 

I have previously rented from Mary Huang from here but I guess the email contacts I have for her are no longer working. Both email addresses bounced back to me.
Feel free to text me @ 314-805-5919 or email robin6812@aol.com. If anyone has Mary's current info, can they please forward my info to her & ask that she email or text me. 

We would love something courtyard side ground unit but open to other units. 
Thanks so much, Robin Espy


----------



## robin6812 (Mar 4, 2018)

So if anyone knows anyone that owns a week 12 rental, please forward my info to them or feel free to send me theirs if they are okay. It seems (per Chateau Orleans) that many week 12 owners have listed their property with Interval. I am assuming that means they can't take it back, correct? If anyone knows of someone wanting to rent a time share for week 12 in the French Quarter, I would be interested in that also but prefer Chateau Orleans since I have family staying there already. Thanks!


----------



## cj1949 (Mar 21, 2018)

robin6812 said:


> Hi,
> ****Calling all week #12 owners at Chateau Orleans in NOLA****
> 
> We are owners at Chateau Orleans but are wanting to rent an entire-extra week this year.
> ...


Still need New Orleans  Chateau Orleans  for 3/23???   2692526984 text  or cindyjones649@gmail.com


----------

